# [BY] Belarus | road infrastructure



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you know any motorways in Belarus or have any pics ? I know one at the moment, M1, it's 2X2. This road leads from polish border to Minsk and further to russian border, probably not as 2X2. Oh and there are also some motorways (dualcarriage ways, expressways ??) around Minsk.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Minsk has a motorway (2x3) ringroad, as well as (short) radiating motorways out of the city. The M1 is 2x2 all the way between Poland and Russia, and is said to be tolled at some sections. 

In the former Soviet Union, one lane motorway-like (grade separated) roads, are all over the area.


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> Minsk has a motorway (2x3) ringroad, as well as (short) radiating motorways out of the city. The M1 is 2x2 all the way between Poland and Russia, and is said to be tolled at some sections.
> 
> In the former Soviet Union, one lane motorway-like (grade separated) roads, are all over the area.


From some videos that I've seen a while ago on Youtube, the internal roads (streets) in Minsk seem to be surprisingly good and well marked/maintained. Don't know anything else.


----------



## jkjkjk (Feb 28, 2007)

My friend Flickr have some pics 

































Minsk ringroad in winter


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

:uh: OMG, these roads are more modern than some in Western Europe!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Yes, the renovated part of the MKAD (not to be mistaken for Moscow ) is high-standard, but not all of it is motorway-like.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks very nice. But probably only some transit roads looks like that


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*MINSK REGION*









































































































































































































































































































































































:cheers:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Wow, where on earth did you get these?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*GOMEL REGION*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*VITEBSK REGION*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*BREST REGION*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*MOGILEV REGION*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*GRODNO REGION*






















































































































I date all above pics around late 1990's.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Some Minsk from Panoramio;























































Urban road:


















The Minsk MKAD is mostly 2x3 lanes, and grade-separated all the way, however there are some uncontrolled acces roads, but no grade crossings.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Motorways look very much like US freeways


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, it kinda looks like the United States midwest in the 1960's.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

The MKAD looking good! So where did you get them? Link, link!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

http://www.belavtodor.belhost.by/ Site in Cyrillic.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Ok, now I feel stupid. That's like Rosavtodor. I have to give you credit. :cheers:


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

This is really a good looking expressroad, way better than expected! But does any part of this road has motorway standards (with green sign if BY follows USSR norms of signage)?


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

Belarus has usually been the exception in the ex-USSR when it comes to roads. My parents told me that even during Soviet times, when they lived there, the roads were very good, at least in Soviet standards.


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Good quality roads. The only thing that is negative is that Belarus seems to ignore some intl standards regarding signage and crash barriers. I've read in Belarusian forum how there is a noticeable difference in road quality as soon as you cross the border from Latvia as Latvian P68 road is apparently some kind of horridity.


----------



## bleetz (Feb 13, 2009)

Ban.BL said:


> great looking roads, surely the best in ex USSR.


I don't want to start a "who's got a larger *****" contest but I believe that Lithuania has the best roads in ex-USSR and that Lithuanian roads are considerably better than Belarussian roads.


----------



## GarbageCollector (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone knows what is the meaning of route numbers like YE28 and YE30? What road type they represent?


----------



## Sasza (Oct 6, 2009)

I must agree with bleetz. In Lithuania there are poor Motorways but other roads are quiet good. In Belarus there is one good Motorway but other main roads are not so good 
And trust me it's very, very poor country. 
Belorusian Motorway is nice because there is little traffic. Look at it's surface with 'normal' traffic, like in Lithuania (or high traffic like in Poland) it will be destroyed. Fast.


----------



## senegal (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes - I've been to both countries (Belarus and Lithuania) and I've got the same mind - Belarus has worse road infrastructure than Lithuania but still I would say "much" better than Ukraine...In my country (Poland) unfortunatelly roads are not perfect but the diference is we built much more new roads than ex soviet countries...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

http://belavtodor.belhost.by/OBOC

Belarus will introduce a new electronic toll system on the M5. The M5 will be widened to a 2x2 motorway from Minsk to Babruysk (partially already completed). After the works are finished, an electronic toll with "microwave design" will be implemented. That looks similar to the Premid system in Czech Rep. and TollCollect in Germany. I'm not sure if they will only toll trucks or also cars.


----------



## Warsawbynight (Jan 3, 2009)

The question is where will they get money for it. Belarus is almost a bankrupt now.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Warsawbynight said:


> The question is where will they get money for it. Belarus is almost a bankrupt now.


You don't need any money for such system. All you need is a private concessionaire who will build, run and maintain the system and who will receive part of the revenues which will during years (it could be even decades) pay-off the construction and maintenance costs, interest and profit.


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

^^ri don´t think that it is private concession.


Warsawbynight said:


> The question is where will they get money for it. Belarus is almost a bankrupt now.


Don´t believe everything you heard in polish media.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I've calculated the Belarussian motorway network length.










So that is 987 kilometers total, mostly due to the fact M1 is long and a motorway.

The definition of a motorway could slightly differ from that in other countries, as they can occasionally have pedestrian crossings or forest roads that enter the motorway in rural areas. Nearly all roads intersect the motorway with grade-separated interchanges. Cloverleafs are extensively used. (also between non-motorways).


----------



## Jamuary (Jul 11, 2009)

Bielarus the 6 th Global Power


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

I found some images from Belarus:

A road entering city of Mogilyov









Mogilyov again.

















Minsk-Brest.
















http://www.kartaminska.by.ru/way-brest-moscow.htm

Some more.
















Lovely bus stop.








It's probably service area.
































Toll station around Brest.

















Streets of Minsk:

























Around Brest:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The spelling of Belarussian towns and cities is so annoying. Some cities have 3, 4 or even 5 ways to spell it.

Vitebsk - Viciebsk - Vitsyebsk
Mogilev - Mahilyow - Mahiloŭ - Mogilyov
Gomel - Homiel - Homel
Hrodna - Grodno

Some are Belarussian, others are Russian. According to Wikipedia, Russian is by far the most spoken language. 

It's a bit of the same in Ukraine where half of the cities are spelled in Ukrainian and the other half in Russian or used interchangeably.


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

It's even more complicated for Poles. For certain reasons,
spelling of some Belarusian, Ukrainian or Lithuanian places must be as far different from Polish name as possible.
How would you say that?



>





> by *Vitto25*
> from SSC


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

piotr71 said:


> Around Brest:


Didn't know they use yellow signs.


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

road works don´t you see the sign?


----------



## mmmartin (Sep 24, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The spelling of Belarussian towns and cities is so annoying. Some cities have 3, 4 or even 5 ways to spell it.
> ...
> Some are Belarussian, others are Russian.
> ...
> It's a bit of the same in Ukraine where half of the cities are spelled in Ukrainian and the other half in Russian or used interchangeably.


It's the same in Montenegro. Some signs are only in latin alphabet, some only in cyrillic, some in both. Bosnia at least has a system, eventhough signs are sprayed in many cases.


----------



## Warsawbynight (Jan 3, 2009)

Bad_Hafen said:


> Don't believe everything you heard in polish media.


I believe them this time.

Will chinese investors change something?

http://wyborcza.biz/biznes/1,101562,8502597,Bialorus_staje_sie_chinskim_przyczolkiem_w_Europie.html


----------



## SeanT (Sep 14, 2008)

piotr71 said:


> It's even more complicated for Poles. For certain reasons,
> spelling of some Belarusian, Ukrainian or Lithuanian places must be as far different from Polish name as possible.
> How would you say that?


Vidzi Laitschinskia....maybe?:lol:


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

^^
Vidzi La*w*tschinskia


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Someone already mentioned it in the trucking thread, but Belarus and Russia have already abolished border controls since April 1st. Kazakhstan is due to join by July 1st to form the *Customs Union of Belarus, Kazakhstan and Russia*

See also Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Customs_Union_of_Belarus,_Kazakhstan_and_Russia

Belarusian law website:
http://law.by/work/EnglPortal.nsf/0/ACCAD16C99C91157C225786500519AE8?OpenDocument

_MINSK, 1 April (BelTA) – The Transport Inspectorate of the Transport Ministry of Belarus abolished traffic control at the Belarusian-Russian border on 1 April. Transport control will be exercised at the external border of the Union State.

According to the inspectorate, in accordance with the Belarusian-Russian intergovernmental agreement on transport (road) control at the external border of the Union State, when a vehicle en route to Russia crosses the Union State external border and enters the territory of Belarus, Belarusian transport control authorities exercise transport control required by Belarusian laws and implement a number of agreed actions.

These include the examination of the weight parameters and dimensions of the vehicle for compliance with Russian standards, and the data specified in the special permit for transportation of large and (or) heavy cargo on the territory of Russia. The Belarusian transport authorities also check if a carrier has a permit to travel through the territory of Russia, if it corresponds to the type of declared shipment and also the compliance of the characteristics of the vehicle to the requirements provided in such permit. They also check the availability of a special permit for transportation of bulky, heavy or hazardous goods on the territory of Russia, and the availability of transport permits from third countries to Russia. Besides, the Belarusian side gives the carrier a coupon if the shipment is carried out without a permit to travel through Russia, and also in cases if the shipment is carried out in accordance with a multilateral permit.

In accordance with the agreement, if the Belarusian transport authorities detect irregularities in the controlled parameters of a vehicle, the absence of the necessary documents or irregularities in the documents, they issue a driver a notice of the deficiencies identified and advise him on the documents to be obtained before arriving in the territory of the other side. They also advise a carrier on the checkpoints on the other side, considering the route of a carrier, where a carrier must present proof that the discrepancies in controlled parameters of the vehicle have been addressed, and (or) the documents specified in the notice.

After getting such a notice a carrier must get a confirmation at the Russian checkpoint that the irregularities were eliminated. The vehicle can leave the territory of the Union State only after the carrier presents the notice with the Russian conformation.

“Thus, starting from 1 April in case of any inconsistencies regarding the parameters of the transport vehicle or the amount of compulsory documents including for Belarusian vehicles, corresponding notices will be issued, and the norms stipulated in the agreement will be applied,” the inspectorate said.

The Transport Inspectorate will issue a number of Russian permits to/from third countries to secure availability of Russian permits for the Belarusian transport vehicles when entering the territory of the Union State.

“The vehicle (transport) control at the checkpoints of the Transport Inspectorate of Belarus at the Belarusian-Russian border was abolished on 1 April. Only weight measuring inspectorates will operate on the Belarusian-Russian border,” the inspectorate said._​


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

is it like schengen now?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I assume it is. I wonder what kind of visa you require now though. Formerly, you needed a transit-visa for Belarus and a visa for Russia to enter Russia via Belarus. It would be weird if you can enter Belarus with a transit visa and then enter Russia without a visa.


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

toll *M1*


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

*M1 from Poland to Russia*


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I assume it is. I wonder what kind of visa you require now though. Formerly, you needed a transit-visa for Belarus and a visa for Russia to enter Russia via Belarus. It would be weird if you can enter Belarus with a transit visa and then enter Russia without a visa.


Because there is no border control on highways between Russia and Belarus, it is possible for a foreigner to enter Russia with only Belarus visa or vice versa. However, it is still illegal and also very impractical due to frequent document checks in these countries by local police. I would especially warn against being caught without a visa in Belarus hno:


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

*Border*


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I assume it is. I wonder what kind of visa you require now though. Formerly, you needed a transit-visa for Belarus and a visa for Russia to enter Russia via Belarus. It would be weird if you can enter Belarus with a transit visa and then enter Russia without a visa.


I went to Moscow by train last summer and there was no border control between Belarus and Russia. On my way in from Poland they only stamped my Belorussian transit visa, so I entered Russia without a stamped visa. I don't know how much of a problem that is though. On my way back there was no border control as well between Belarus and Russia. However, in Brest they stamped both my Belorussian and Russian visa. IMO it would be a lot easier if you'd only need one visa to visit any of these countries, just like the Schengen visa. I'm curious what the future will bring in this matter.


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

toll


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Check out Minsk in street view!
http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CBQGi60k


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Too bad Google doesn't have any street views in eastern europe (except Romania)


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

but bing maps has bird view


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Timon91 said:


> I went to Moscow by train last summer and there was no border control between Belarus and Russia. On my way in from Poland they only stamped my Belorussian transit visa, so I entered Russia without a stamped visa. I don't know how much of a problem that is though. On my way back there was no border control as well between Belarus and Russia. However, in Brest they stamped both my Belorussian and Russian visa. IMO it would be a lot easier if you'd only need one visa to visit any of these countries, just like the Schengen visa. I'm curious what the future will bring in this matter.


I don't think it's wise to enter Russia without visa.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice signs!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

2010 traffic volumes in Belarus:


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

well done


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

As I can't post attachments, I have to post a link which might be partly off-topic. This blog was made for people wanting to travel from Moscow to Berlin. There are some pics from Belarus. I love especially the "Warshawa" instead of "Warszawa"   

http://www.vagante.ru/experts/Moscow-Berlin.htm

I also like this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT28gpzelBc , especially at 0:41 when the guys cross the Russian-Belarusian border. It's also interesting to see how long they spend at the Belarusian-Polish border.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0S6gGx76cw&feature=bf_next&list=PL2856DB459CD3E7E3&lf=mh_lolz - [1:39] Watch out ! Customs between RUS and BY are just like in the Schengen area - in theory, they don't stop you at the border BUT they may do it if they're in the mood to !


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

From the Polish-speaking section about Belarusian road infrastructure (not the most recent, but still interesting): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1339590



Sienioslaw said:


> Witam!
> 
> Uważam że temat o Białoruskiej Infrastrukturze drogowej zasługuje na osobny wątek, bo skoro już mamy [Ukraina] Infrastruktura Drogowa, to czemu Białorusi miałoby tutaj zabraknąć? Trochę mnie dziwi że nie było odważnego który by założył osobny wątek. A myślę że warto, bo tak mało informacji przenika do nas ze względu na sytuację polityczną jaka panuje tam, i mało wiemy co tam tak naprawdę dzieje się z ich infrastrukturą drogową.
> 
> ...


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Superkot634 said:


>


 :cheers:


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Superkot634 said:


>


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

M3 Highway Minsk-Homel
Osipovichi intersection


----------



## Gość (Sep 18, 2009)

piotr71 said:


> It's even more complicated for Poles. For certain reasons,
> spelling of some Belarusian, Ukrainian or Lithuanian places must be as far different from Polish name as possible.
> How would you say that?


Відзы Лаўчынскія (BY cyrilic) - Vidzy Łauczynskija (BY latin) - Widzy Ławczyńskie (PL)

Forward to Ice Hockey World Championship 2014 most of information signs in Belarusian cyrilic alphabeth will be doublled with Belarusian latin spelling. Things gonna be easear


----------



## Gość (Sep 18, 2009)

GarbageCollector said:


> Anyone knows what is the meaning of route numbers like YE28 and YE30? What road type they represent?


Not YE but E28 and E30. European routes. 

Belarusian motorway M1 (Brest-Minsk-RF border) is a part of E30 european route.








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_route_E30
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M1_highway_(Belarus)

Belarusian motorways M7 (Minsk-LT border) is a part of E28 european route








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_route_E28
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M7_highway_(Belarus)


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Yandex Maps added street view to Hrodna, Brest, Vitebsk, Mahiliou and Homyel.
http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CVBlBPOf


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

dead thread :deadthread:


----------



## bartosz_berlinka (Jan 8, 2005)

Let's write something about this:
http://autogrodno.by/content/view/3345/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpmxEfCPB20


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

So there is a bridge called Cherez over a viaduct on M6 which was openned recently. Sorry I dont know russian or Belarussian.


----------



## bewu1 (Feb 21, 2005)

Is new north by-pass of Mińsk in construction ?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

bewu1 said:


> Is new north by-pass of *Mińsk* in construction ?


What is the accent on N for BTW?


----------



## Gość (Sep 18, 2009)

^^ It is polish spelling for Minsk, *ń* means softer *n*.


----------



## Gość (Sep 18, 2009)

Map of Belarusian road network









Map of toll roads. 











> *BelToll System will start with technical operation on the 1st of July 2013*
> 26.06.2013
> The month of July will be provided to road users to complete all required procedures for registration and to avoid queues at Customer Service Points.
> Kapsch TrafficCom AG together with the Ministry of Transport and Communications of the Republic of Belarus introduced the proposals about the start of the technical operation of the electronic toll collection system on the paid roads on the 1st of July, 2013 and the start of commercial operation of the ETC-System with tolling and enforcement – beginning with the 1st of August, 2013 to the Government of the Republic of Belarus.
> During the technical operation the system registers all transactions without actual tolling – means road users will not have to pay. This will provide the road users with the sufficient possibilities to visit Customer Service Points to choose the convenient means of payment, sign the contract, receive the OBU before the commercial operation starts. Functioning of the existing tolling system on the motor road M-1/E 30 Brest (Kozlovichi) – Minsk – border of the Russian Federation (Redki) will remain until the 1st of August 2013.





















> BelToll is an electronic toll collection system (ETC), valid from 1st July 2013 in the Republic of Belarus. The system is using the world’s proven microwave technology based on Dedicated Short Range Communication (DSRC). It allows road users to pay toll without stopping at toll plazas.
> Along the toll road network, gantries fitted with antennas, enable the communication between the transceivers and the special devices, called on-board units (OBU), which are mounted on the windscreen of the vehicles.
> The direct communication of the so-called multi-lane-free-flow facility (MLFF) between the device in the vehicle, on-board unit (OBU), and the toll gantries allows fully automatic calculation of the toll when passing underneath the toll portals.
> Gantry BLR
> ...


http://www.beltoll.by/en


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^ I like the information policy of the Belarusian road authority (Ministry of Transport and Communications?). I heard about BelToll in the Polish radio when I was driving :applause:


----------



## Gość (Sep 18, 2009)

The site of BelToll is available also in good Polish http://www.beltoll.by/pl.aspx


----------



## javimix19 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a question of M1 highway:

- Is that road a 2x2 highway in all it's length? I see some photos in internet and this highway appears like 2x2 highway but without median.


----------



## kubam4a1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Which of them are 
1) grade separated roads?
2) 2x2 roads (with and without median).

I have read that Belarus has a reasonably developed network of at - grade 2x2 roads which seem reasonable due to limited traffic levels and are much faster and much safer than any 1+1 road. Is it true?


----------



## ilyan (Aug 3, 2010)

javimix19 said:


> I have a question of M1 highway:
> 
> - Is that road a 2x2 highway in all it's length? I see some photos in internet and this highway appears like 2x2 highway but without median.


 This road is highway from Brest to Orsha from Orsha to russian border it's first class road with speed limit 90 km/h



kubam4a1 said:


> Which of them are
> 1) grade separated roads?
> 2) 2x2 roads (with and without median).
> 
> I have read that Belarus has a reasonably developed network of at - grade 2x2 roads which seem reasonable due to limited traffic levels and are much faster and much safer than any 1+1 road. Is it true?


1) Grade separated roads are M4 Minsk Mogilev, some stretches M1, some short stretches on roads around Minsk M6, M3, P23, M5, M2
2) 2x2 roads are same road in father distance from Minsk.
In most roads 2x2 speed limits are 90 km/h like in roads 1x1 except M1 and M4 where in some stretches are 120 km/h.


----------



## Gość (Sep 18, 2009)

javimix19 said:


> I have a question of M1 highway:
> 
> - Is that road a 2x2 highway in all it's length? I see some photos in internet and this highway appears like 2x2 highway but without median.


Here is accelerated film, from very beginning M1 on RUS-BY boarder to the end on BY-PL boarder. As you can see it is 2x2 all its length.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Ah they installed a cable barrier on M1 east of Orsha. I remember seeing photos of that segment with just a small paved median. 

Although M1 is a 2x2 divided highway for its entire length, not all segments are up to motorway standards, there are some at-grade intersections, especially east of Orsha. It's a good and adequate road though.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Google Maps is all one needs to look at to see where it's a motorway and where it isn't.


----------



## amst (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes! Unfortunately, according to the new coloring system M1 in BY is motorway and S roads in Poland are show as regular roads when in fact S roads in Poland are clearly better than M1. The same is with Ukraine where M05 is just a 2x2 regular road sub standard to even M1 but appears as motorway.

That being said, i loved the video and M1 looks ok. I like the green grass around the road! It is decent enough and it seems to take around 5 hours for 500 km which is great time! It could be easily upgraded to EU motorway standard. I noticed some pedestrian crossings which were odd but except that, from Orsha to Kobryn it looked good! :cheers:


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Verso said:


> Google Maps is all one needs to look at to see where it's a motorway and where it isn't.


So you are now our own personal, worthy-official, H&A section, whether it's a motorway or not, detective?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

No, but Belarusian M1 is an easy task.


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

amst said:


> Yes! Unfortunately, according to the new coloring system M1 in BY is motorway and S roads in Poland are show as regular roads when in fact S roads in Poland are clearly better than M1. The same is with Ukraine where M05 is just a 2x2 regular road sub standard to even M1 but appears as motorway.


Yes, Google is a big mess now. There is no more a way to find expressways in Poland. Now they are showed as a regular road....hno:


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

M4


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

Are there any new motorway or expressway sections currently under construction in Belarus?


----------



## ilyan (Aug 3, 2010)

MichiH said:


> Are there any new motorway or expressway sections currently under construction in Belarus?


 No we have no any new motorway sections u/c in our country and we are not going to build motorways in foreseeable future. Our minister of communication made such announcement last year. But we have any sections first class road 2x2 u/c.


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

ilyan said:


> But we have any sections first class road 2x2 u/c.


Thanks . Are these u/c 2x2 roads expressways (grade-separated and access-controlled)?


----------



## ilyan (Aug 3, 2010)

MichiH said:


> Thanks . Are these u/c 2x2 roads expressways (grade-separated and access-controlled)?


 In M4 Minsk-Mogilev which was finished last year in total distance 2X2 some stretches are grade-separated some stretches no. Now we have construction works in first class road 2x2 in short stretch M6 near Schuchin in Grodno region and in P23 in Minsk region in Slutck district but near Slutck works were halted last autumn(difficult financial situation in country).


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

ilyan said:


> Now we have construction works in first class road 2x2 in short stretch M6 near Schuchin in Grodno region


This 8.0km section from Dubraulyany to Plianty: > click <? Well, this section will be grade-separated and could count for my list.
Is it an upgrade 1x2 to 2x2 (adding 2nd carriageway)? When have the works been started? When will it be completed?



ilyan said:


> and in P23 in Minsk region in Slutck district but near Slutck works were halted last autumn(difficult financial situation in country).


I cannot find Slutck on the map (neither OSM nor GM). But I think the P23 is not grade-separated, isn't it?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Slutsk is about 100 km due south of Minsk.


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ Thanks, Chris . The P23 is also not grade-separated there.


----------



## ilyan (Aug 3, 2010)

MichiH said:


> This 8.0km section from Dubraulyany to Plianty: > click <? Well, this section will be grade-separated and could count for my list.
> Is it an upgrade 1x2 to 2x2 (adding 2nd carriageway)? When have the works been started? When will it be completed?


1) Yes,it's upgrade 2x2 from 1x2
2) Works been started in 2011
3) It hard to answer we have difficult financial situation, some constructions are postponed or halted



I cannot find Slutck on the map (neither OSM nor GM). But I think the P23 is not grade-separated, isn't it?[/QUOTE]
Most sections in P23 are not grade-separated. In the stretch Minsk-Gatcuk(Гацук) it's 2x2 first class road 67 кm, in the stretch Gatcuk-Slutsk 34 km it's usual 1Х2 road. Consruction works were near village Gatcuk upgrade 1х2 to 2х2 in distance 7 km from the end 2х2 first class road.


----------



## mcarling (Nov 1, 2008)

amst said:


> Unfortunately, according to the new coloring system M1 in BY is motorway and S roads in Poland are show as regular roads when in fact S roads in Poland are clearly better than M1. The same is with Ukraine where M05 is just a 2x2 regular road sub standard to even M1 but appears as motorway.





rakcancer said:


> Yes, Google is a big mess now. There is no more a way to find expressways in Poland. Now they are showed as a regular road.


Apple Maps have it right. All 2x2 dual carriageways and higher class roads are distinguished from ordinary roads.


----------



## RV (Oct 23, 2007)

Verso said:


> Google Maps is all one needs to look at to see where it's a motorway and where it isn't.


It isn't! Only "officcial" motorways are colored as such, when all motorway-type but not officcially so segments are the same color as 1+1-laned main roads.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

RV said:


> It isn't! Only "officcial" motorways are colored as such, when all motorway-type but not officcially so segments are the same color as 1+1-laned main roads.


That's what I said - motorway, not motorway-like. Anyway, Google Maps have changed the Belarusian M1 since I wrote that, because it shows everything northeast of Minsk as a motorway, even though I think it's a motorway only up to Orsha or so.

By the way, when did they build a bypass north of Brest?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Verso said:


> By the way, when did they build a bypass north of Brest?


Probably 30 years ago. The border crossing opened in 1984. It was improved circa 2004-2005, with several grade-separated interchanges.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I never noticed it, because the E30 was always drawn through Brest on maps.


----------



## Bull (May 28, 2009)

Second ring highway. "Two months ago only did a marking, was nothing. And now …", - Sergey Druy is surprised. Photo: Dmitry Brushko. TUT.BY
To read completely: http://news.tut.by/society/397362.html


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

Bull said:


> Second ring highway


What is a "highway"? Is it Motorway-like or expressway-like? Will it feature 2 carriageways (2x2 lanes), grade-separated and access-controlled?


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

where could one find pricelist of tolls in BY?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Probably here: https://www.beltoll.by/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The new bypass of Minsk is indeed under construction, it is visible in April 2014 imagery on Google Earth. It's approximately 10 kilometers north of the MKAD.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

I took a few photos while driving around Minsk last month. I'm unable to identify which particular photo represents which particular location but we drove from Minsk to Mir and Niasviž along P1 and M1. Overall driving experience and road quality was good.









Signage


Speed limits on M1


M1 towards Minsk




Note English writing of 'Moscow' on the sign


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Belarus probably has the best roads in the former Soviet Union. Quite a number of motorways and four-lane highways and quality seems decent to good.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Belarus probably has the best roads in the former Soviet Union. Quite a number of motorways and four-lane highways and quality seems decent to good.


Overall road standards and quality are good to satisfactory. Not quite as good as in neighboring Lithuania but certainly better than Latvia. Overall things seem to be adequate while Minsk has a truly world class road infrastructure which really stands out in the region.


----------



## Eulanthe (Dec 29, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Belarus probably has the best roads in the former Soviet Union. Quite a number of motorways and four-lane highways and quality seems decent to good.


I don't like the tolling system they've chosen for cars though - BelToll has gone with OBU's for all, whereas a vignette would make far more sense.


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Pansori said:


> Overall road standards and quality are good to satisfactory. Not quite as good as in neighboring Lithuania


I soo knew this comment could arise from you, but that's your opinion. Most drivers who been to both countries would disagree.


----------



## makaveli6 (Aug 25, 2009)

Belarussians roads are better than Lithuanian one's, I've driven in both countries, main roads and side roads. But then again, it's my personal opinion.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

makaveli6 said:


> Belarussians roads are better than Lithuanian one's, I've driven in both countries, main roads and side roads. But then again, it's my personal opinion.


Perhaps I've got a wrong impression then. I drove around 400km in Belarus mostly around Minsk. Might be that roads are better in other regions.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

I saw in your photo thread that you took a train into BY and rent a car there. Is bringing an EU-registered car into BY a huge hassle? Vinlius-Minsk doesn't seem a long distance to drive...


----------



## bleetz (Feb 13, 2009)

RipleyLV said:


> I soo knew this comment could arise from you, but that's your opinion. Most drivers who been to both countries would disagree.


I have driven in both Belarus and Latvia and I find it hard to compare roads in both countries due to different population distribution. Latvia doesn't really need good roads outside of Riga and, possibly, Via Baltica. Other roads are mostly transit roads and have low-ish AADT. The fact that Latvia doesn't need them, however, doesn't change the fact that Belarus has lots of motorways and Latvia doesn't. If you were to drive across both countries east to west and north to south, your experience in Belarus would be much better, no doubt about that one. Belarussian national road network is much more adequate than the Latvian one.

Regarding Lithuania - Lithuania builds roads to better standard than Belarus, but Belarussian road network is probably more adequate at this stage. Lithuania doesn't lag behind Belarus much though, and the Lithuanian national road network is practically complete if you don't include Via Baltica (which is an embarrassment, I admit). Via Baltica is now a project of national importance though, and once it is built, Lithuanian national road network will not only be able to compete with it's neighbouring countries in terms of road adequacy, but with anyone in the world! Roads in cities and around them (ringroads, etc.) is a completely different story though. Minsk leads the way easily there.


----------



## Eulanthe (Dec 29, 2006)

italystf said:


> I saw in your photo thread that you took a train into BY and rent a car there. Is bringing an EU-registered car into BY a huge hassle? Vinlius-Minsk doesn't seem a long distance to drive...


It's not really that much trouble if you own a car, but insurance can be. I've got a Green Card valid for all the signatory countries, but my fully comprehensive insurance is third-party only in Russia, Ukraine and Belarus.

From a border point of view, it's really no problem as long as you own the car.


----------



## bleetz (Feb 13, 2009)

Eulanthe said:


> It's not really that much trouble if you own a car, but insurance can be. I've got a Green Card valid for all the signatory countries, but my fully comprehensive insurance is third-party only in Russia, Ukraine and Belarus.
> 
> From a border point of view, it's really no problem as long as you own the car.


When I was getting my visa a month ago, the agency told me that people that drive there often get stuck for 5-6 hours these days. Not sure if this only applies to EU plates or other plates too.


----------



## Eulanthe (Dec 29, 2006)

bleetz said:


> When I was getting my visa a month ago, the agency told me that people that drive there often get stuck for 5-6 hours these days. Not sure if this only applies to EU plates or other plates too.


Nah, the Belarus border was never that bad. The Ukrainian border used to be notorious for 5-6 hour queues, but not anymore.

http://granica.gov.pl/index_wait.php?p=b&v=pl&k=w gives the current situation.


----------



## bleetz (Feb 13, 2009)

You might be right. I just got that impression by what I was told in the travel agency. We also met a Lithuanian driver for a businessman, he mentioned that he had a 'card' (I assume resident's card?) of some sort that allowed him to go through the border without queuing, he mentioned that people without that card can get stuck for a while.

I have never driven into Belarus (only rented car locally) so I can't say what the situation really is.


----------



## Eulanthe (Dec 29, 2006)

bleetz said:


> You might be right. I just got that impression by what I was told in the travel agency. We also met a Lithuanian driver for a businessman, he mentioned that he had a 'card' (I assume resident's card?) of some sort that allowed him to go through the border without queuing, he mentioned that people without that card can get stuck for a while.


I wonder if he's not simply paid off the local commander of the border crossing. I know that it's possible to skip the queue for the right amount of money (some say 50 Euro online, though I have no idea if it's true or not). If he's a businessman, then 50 Euro to spend 10 minutes waiting as opposed to 2 hours might well be worth it. 

There are no 'fast passes' for the borders as far as I'm aware.



> I have never driven into Belarus (only rented car locally) so I can't say what the situation really is.


If you look around online, there are quite a few videos of BY border crossings - the biggest nuisance in the EU-BY direction seems to be getting all the required paperwork. 

The BelToll system is a pain though - you have to seemingly put down 50 Euro just to get the box with some credit, although it is refunded when you return the unit.


----------



## mcarling (Nov 1, 2008)

I think Radko wants to know when each 2x2 (or better) road in Belarus was built in order to create an animated map showing construction progress by year.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I found a little ferry for Republican Road R90 (Cyrillic: Р90) across the Berezina River near Paryčy (south of Babruysk). It's one of the few ferries in the main road system of Belarus.


----------



## radko (Dec 28, 2011)

mcarling said:


> I think Radko wants to know when each 2x2 (or better) road in Belarus was built in order to create an animated map showing construction progress by year.


 exactly, but i really think that map is not possible in every year. My imagine: continue maps, for example 1985, 1992, 2005 and so on Or one map with colour stripes motorways, for example green 1985, blue 1992, red 2005 and so on.
I wanted to create U.S.A. (on-line only in 1953), China, Japan (mainly Tokio's elevated road), Thailand, Saudi Arabia (for very more 3x2 highways) but i haven't luck. Information (on-line maps, text...) is very little. Dream evaporated, totally break-up


----------



## radko (Dec 28, 2011)

You find on-line Britain, France, Germany, Czech-Slovakia (1970-2013)


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

MichiH said:


> ChrisZwolle said:
> 
> 
> > 6 October 2015
> ...


Is there any news about the section announced to be opened by the end of 2015?

I found a news article from 9th December confirming that it's expected to be opened by the end of 2015, Google Maps and OSM have recently added the route too!

Is there any source wheather it's really open for traffic and when it was opened?

Is there any info about the next sections, are they really u/c and what's the estimated completion date?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

An 85 kilometer segment of M10 will be upgraded with a PPP concession based on availability payments. This is the first PPP in Belarus. 

The article doesn't state where this 85 kilometer segment runs. M10 forms an east-west route across southern Belarus. The projected cost is $ 350 million.

The road reconstruction project will be the first in Belarus undertaken on a PPP concessional basis. The concessionaire will design, build, operate and maintain the motorway section and in return receive an availability fee from the Belarusian authorities. The tender is expected to take place in H1 2017. The project envisages the reconstruction and upgrade of an 85 km section of the M10 motorway, an international transport corridor and an alternative route between the EU, Belarus, Russia and China. The reconstruction is expected to double the traffic capacity, increase the maximum axle load (the total weight of a vehicle ‘felt' by the roadway) to meet EU standards, and reduce travel times. The road upgrade is likely to cost a total of around $350 million.​
http://eng.belta.by/economics/view/...s-m10-road-reconstruction-project-91191-2016/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

New Google Earth imagery dated 11 May 2016 shows that R23 is being widened to 2x2 lanes down to Slutsk, a distance of circa 30 kilometers. That will create a four-lane highway from Minsk to Slutsk.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Belarus to triple financing for MKAD-2:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

MKAD2 to M6 northwest of Minsk is planned to open to traffic this month.

Here are some photos from a few months ago.




























Source: http://auto.tut.by/news/exclusive/516513.html

The second stage from M6 to M1 is also under construction.

A map:









Google Earth imagery dated 29 August 2016 shows the M1-MKAD2 interchange, quite advanced.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Makes me a bit depressed....for 30 years we can't finish one motorway ring road around Belgrade, while our Slavic brothers to the north are completing their second ring ... different mentality, I guess.




> 23 December 2016 07:01
> *2nd Minsk Ring Road officially launched*
> 
> Yesterday’s opening ceremony of the 2nd Minsk Ring Road was attended by President of Belarus Alexander Lukashenko.
> ...







*Some good footage here:*


----------



## bewu1 (Feb 21, 2005)

The information re: opening of 2nd Mińsk Ring Road is albo here http://m.eng.belta.by/president/view/entire-second-minsk-ring-road-opened-to-traffic-97423-2016/


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Copied from the Int'l border crossings' thread



GROBIN said:


> And now an info about the Lithuanian/Belarusian Šumskas/Loša border crossing. It is now (since Friday) available for all people and open 24 hours. However, you may drive through only by car or by bike, not by bus, truck nor walk through. ([URL="http://zw.lt/wilno-wilenszczyzna/miedzynarodowe-przejscie-szumsk-losza-tylko-dla-samochodow/"]source[/URL])
> 
> More info on the Lithuanian and Belarusian border guards' office.
> 
> I think this is the 1st time Belarus and an EU-country open a fully international border crossing without customs officers, only with border guards! This means you may not cross here if you have something to declare!


----------



## bartosz_berlinka (Jan 8, 2005)

Do any of you know, or know where to find the answer, what is this path?
This road was been building in the late 30's. But it was not finished until 1941.
Why did the Soviet Union need this road? I only know that it was not the only one investition like this. Only for the war preperaing?
Today, only the part of this path is used as a normal road.


http://fotserv.pl/?topic=load&image=1491077194-2.jpg


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It looks like a railroad to me.

Though it is interesting how straight many roads are in Belarus. There is a stretch of R1 from Kobryn to the northeast that has no real curves for more than 100 kilometers.The road from Babruysk to Mogilev is also straight for almost 100 kilometers.


----------



## bartosz_berlinka (Jan 8, 2005)

ChrisZwolle said:


> It looks like a railroad to me.


Rather not the railway line (because it goes parallely), but exactly the car (tank ?) road.

The part of the german map from 1943. Scale 1:300 000 :

Besides see this
http://www.mapywig.org/m/Russian_an...050K/RKKA050_N-35-95-D_Klichev_1937_greif.jpg
and this
http://www.mapywig.org/m/Russian_and_Soviet_maps/series/100K/RKKA100_N-35-95_Klichev_1937_greif.jpg


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

"*How to restore Belorussian roads?*"


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry for quoting myself, but I'm afraid in the original thread this post will get lost among loads of others  



GROBIN said:


> (...)This Sunday I went to BY there and back for the 1st time this year.
> 
> I drove through Medininkai/Kamienny Loh, where it took me around 30min. to cross because of the formalities I will describe below.
> I came back through the Loša/Šumskas border crossing, about which you will find more info a couple of pages back. It took me 15min. Strangely, I was checked more in detail on the BY and not on the LT side
> ...


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

^^
This Sunday, I came back from Belarus with my bikes behind the car. It was the 4th and ... last time so far I cross through Loša/Šumskas like this.
One of the Belarusian border guards showed me a law text that states you can cross with a bike ... as long as you are ON it at such border checkpoints (= without customs officers).
They let me through for the last time and told me to avoid this border checkpoint with such loadings as long as there is no customs. (they told me they have been promised customs officers from July 1st onwards, but they are unsure it will happen)


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

^^ bikes like bicycles? :nuts:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

They just follow the law (albeit not common sense)


----------



## Viac (Apr 2, 2011)

I have recently found some news about u/c of M6, http://belavtodor.by/pressroom/news/?ELEMENT_ID=1131
Do you know something about it? 
Also some info about financing 
http://autogrodno.by/22-news/2/7172-vsemirnyj-bank-vydelil-belarusi-250-mln-dollarov-na-uluchshenie-trassy-m6-i-rekonstruktsiyu-punkta-propuska-bruzgi.html
http://s13.ru/archives/70406


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

GROBIN said:


> ^^
> This Sunday, I came back from Belarus with my bikes behind the car. It was the 4th and ... last time so far I cross through Loša/Šumskas like this.
> One of the Belarusian border guards showed me a law text that states you can cross with a bike ... as long as you are ON it at such border checkpoints (= without customs officers).
> They let me through for the last time and told me to avoid this border checkpoint with such loadings as long as there is no customs. (they told me they have been promised customs officers from July 1st onwards, but they are unsure it will happen)


Now they do allow carrying bicycles through this checkpoint (except new ones), but they still do not allow to carry those 10L of petrol they allow you to carry on other border checkpoints with an international status.


----------



## Dmitriy1815 (Mar 8, 2016)

Р-23 около Слуцка. Новый участок и строительство.
R-23 near Slutsk. New road and construction.









Выезд с разворотной петли
Reversal loop exit









Конец построенного участка
End of the part constructed last year









Строительство:
New construction (4-lane road will be continued to Soligorsk):


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Viac said:


> I have recently found some news about u/c of M6, http://belavtodor.by/pressroom/news/?ELEMENT_ID=1131
> Do you know something about it?
> Also some info about financing
> http://autogrodno.by/22-news/2/7172-vsemirnyj-bank-vydelil-belarusi-250-mln-dollarov-na-uluchshenie-trassy-m6-i-rekonstruktsiyu-punkta-propuska-bruzgi.html
> http://s13.ru/archives/70406


I didn't know, but I drove on M6 between Iŭje and Lida 2 weeks ago and noticed they are widening it


----------



## Viac (Apr 2, 2011)

GROBIN said:


> I didn't know, but I drove on M6 between Iŭje and Lida 2 weeks ago and noticed they are widening it


On belavtodor page there are photos


----------



## paf1 (Sep 28, 2009)

What is going on with widening of M6?
Are they going to finish it soon?


----------



## PovilD (Dec 26, 2011)

I heard there are plans for widening M7 to Vilnius (or Lithuanian border to be precise).

This would left Lithuanians with 22 km segment of 1+1 from BY border to outskirts of Vilnius.

Not a big deal for traffic safety though since the traffic is way lower than 10k or 9k, something like 3k as I remembered, except this would make Belarus look more grandiose in front of Lithuania  Unless Lithuanians would decide to built 1+2, because 2+2 for such road is too much, this would at least diminish the differences  When Belarus will open their border more widely, traffic would probably increase and motorway would be needed even in Lithuanian side, since Minsk is the closest capital for Vilnius


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

111 km straight. The old road next to M1.


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

That is interesting. I checked Google Maps and I found that straight stretch is a part of pretty straight road from Brest to Moscow consisting local streets of cities on the way, M1,P2,P43 then as continuation in Russia: A-130,46K-2112,46-2002. The whole road is not straight of course but is made up of very straight, long stretches. Even in some towns that bypasses were added later to old "straight" alignments are detectable.


----------



## PovilD (Dec 26, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> 111 km straight. The old road next to M1.


...and I thought A6 few kilometers from Kaunas in Lithuania is straight :lol:

It probably comes from Russian Empire road (19th century) building traditions. Some of our roads are also quite straight (A5 old sections 230, 201 or A6 or A12 for example) and were built in mid-19th century.

I heard that they are called "trasa" in Belarus. Which would mean route in Lithuanian, but idk if it's the same in Russian/Belorussian. We don't use this term (or any term) to refer a straight road, probably because we have less of them in Lithuania.


----------



## eucitizen (Jan 10, 2007)

From 15.12.2020 there will be available electronic vignette for vehicle with max 3,5t:


http://beltoll.by/index.php/en/beltoll-system/electronic-vignette



The vignette will be complementary with the existing toll system.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Very good, this'll be much more user-friendly for foreigners than the OBU.


----------



## eucitizen (Jan 10, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Very good, this'll be much more user-friendly for foreigners than the OBU.


Yes, I remember I paid 30 eur to cross Belarus from Poland to Russia.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Not only that, just for getting OBU unit it took us almost an hour to fill all the necessary papers.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Plans to begin M1 Brest-Moscow motorway reconstruction in H2 2023


According to the source, the reconstruction of the M1 motorway has already begun. Design work is in progress. The motorway will be reconstructed to allow vehicles to move without any stops. Construction work as part of the M1 motorway reconstruction project is supposed to begin in H2 2023.




eng.belta.by













Беларусь просит у России ещё 1,9 млрд долларов? На этот раз на ремонт одной дороги - Telegraf.news


Вице-премьер белорусского правительства Анатолий Сивак заявил, что чиновники хотят убедить некие банки дать им 1,9 млрд долларов на реконструкцию трассы М1.




telegraf.by





Apparently a $ 1.9 billion (with a B) reconstruction will commence on M1 in 2023. It's not really detailed what they're going to do but the value sounds like a major overhaul. Apparently they want to convert the road into a 'non-stop highway'. I thought only the easternmost section from Orsha to the Russian border is not a controlled-access highway but that minor segment for sure won't cost $ 1.9 billion to upgrade.


----------



## PovilD (Dec 26, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Plans to begin M1 Brest-Moscow motorway reconstruction in H2 2023
> 
> 
> According to the source, the reconstruction of the M1 motorway has already begun. Design work is in progress. The motorway will be reconstructed to allow vehicles to move without any stops. Construction work as part of the M1 motorway reconstruction project is supposed to begin in H2 2023.
> ...


There are sections near Brest too where is not controlled access, and I places with pedestrian at-grade crossings between Brest and Orsha. One thing is interesting for me is that in some sections it's very similar to our Soviet-built access-controlled 2x2s, but in many places follow its own standard, kinda like a mix between Ukrainian 2x2 and Lithuanian 2x2. Inhabited localities with increased posibilities for at grade traffic/crossings changes with fairly access controlled sections (but not West European controlled access levels) seen in my country.

I would guess $100-500m range would be enough, unless they decided to rebuilt it to resemble Polish A2  That would be "in your face" situation not only for Lithuanian old 2x2 sections, but Estonian too


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Maks33 (Apr 7, 2010)

PovilD said:


> ...and I thought A6 few kilometers from Kaunas in Lithuania is straight :lol:
> 
> It probably comes from Russian Empire road (19th century) building traditions. Some of our roads are also quite straight (A5 old sections 230, 201 or A6 or A12 for example) and were built in mid-19th century.


You are right. There was a historic road build by the Russian Empire, known as Warsaw (or Moscow-Warsaw) road: Варшавское шоссе (историческая дорога) — Википедия
The first stretch of that road connected Moscow and Podolsk. A major part of that stretch is now an arterial road, known as Warsaw Highway (Varshavskoye Highway - Wikipedia).


----------



## PovilD (Dec 26, 2011)

Maks33 said:


> You are right. There was a historic road build by the Russian Empire, known as Warsaw (or Moscow-Warsaw) road: Варшавское шоссе (историческая дорога) — Википедия
> The first stretch of that road connected Moscow and Podolsk. A major part of that stretch is now an arterial road, known as Warsaw Highway (Varshavskoye Highway - Wikipedia).


It's like "motorways" of 19th century. Straight and had long-distance purpose.


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

VITORIA MAN said:


> View attachment 1598058


Damn


----------

